# pathfinder 17t vs 15t



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Are there any major differences between the two? Do both boats run about the same speed and run and draft similar depth? I can't seem to find as nearly as much info on the 15t as I can find on the 17t. Thanks!


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

My friend had a 15t with a 50hp merc and it was pretty great for sight fishing. Topped out at like 35 and floated as shallow as you would want to go. Was really stable and had a good amount of space, but it was definitely a wet boat.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

2t


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I had a 17t for a few years and I'll heavily second the wet boat statement and add there are not enough tabs to run a chop just finding calm backwater to skirt the turbulent water was the best solution! If you can look past that it's a great boat that runs shallower than it will float. Fit and finish is just bare bones I have heard the 15t will run a bit shallower.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep, my 17T is pretty wet. Not a lot of room either so I imagine 15 is real short of space.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

zlenart said:


> My friend had a 15t with a 50hp merc and it was pretty great for sight fishing. Topped out at like 35 and floated as shallow as you would want to go. Was really stable and had a good amount of space, but it was definitely a wet boat.


Do you know if your friends had a live well like the 17t?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I may be wrong, but the 15t does not include a live well. At least mine doesn't.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah I don't remember it having a livewell


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do any of you guys know how big of a difference of power it is between the 50hp and 60hp engine on the 17t? Like top speed and getting out of the hole


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

People with 50's report similar top speed numbers as me with a 60. I think the hull is the limiting factor on top speed with the pathy tunnels. If I had a choice, I'd save the weight, save the gas, and go with a 50. With a 4 blade prop and tabs, I feel that I have a pretty good hole shot. I've gotten up in 15-18 inches of water when needed (not on grass, I don't tear up grass).
From what I understand the 15T is just a scaled down version of the 17, identical in every way. I forgot the guys's name but there's a dude guiding out of a 15T side console around Charlotte Harbor. You could probably hit him up for the lowdown on that hull.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I've got a Yam 50 2S, Powertech SCB4 11p, motor raised two holes. I get 31 or 32 wide open with just me in the boat. It has always popped out of the hole just fine, but I recently added a Permatrim plate, which makes the takeoff very flat. Given a choice, I'd take the 50 and save 40 lbs. on the transom.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

most I've seen on my 17T with the 60 2 stroke is 34 with 2 peeps, running a Powertech 4 blade, speed from GPS


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rough ride if your getting it for the tunnel reason find another brand boat. Stringer issues also so be deligent in looking at any older Pathfinders.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

My dad had a 17t but put a 2014 evinrude etec on her. Stringers went bad and look like they have been bad for a while. Extremely wet boat but runs and floats in very shallow water.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It's not a coincidence that they no longer build that boat obviously had some design flaws or it would still be built.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Definitely worth it to have someone look at the stringers before purchase or plan to repair. Knock on wood, I've never had an issue with mine but I have one of the newer models which apparently don't have stringer issues as often. My top speed with two anglers and gear, running a Powertech SCD4R 15P and the 60 is 33mph. Some people hate them, but I love this hull. I can't help it. It's the '79 El Camino of poling skiffs; kinda trashy but cool and you know you were probably conceived in one in the parking lot of a Foghat concert.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

@Backcountry 16, man, I think we all know by now that you've got a problem with Maverick/Hewes/Pathfinder. You had a bad Tailfisher or HPX-T, correct? And feel like you got screwed by the company? (Not implying that you didn't, by the way.) But it seems like basically every time an MBC boat is mentioned, there you are with something negative to say. I get it; I've got a few grudges myself against companies and products. But what good does it do to air them all the time?

Also, this:


SomaliPirate said:


> It's the '79 El Camino of poling skiffs; kinda trashy but cool and you know you were probably conceived in one in the parking lot of a Foghat concert.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

When you pay top dollar for said product you expect top service period end of story. I own an ac company here in Florida and if I treated my customers the way I was treated I would be on food stamps.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

So zthomas I see you with your son in your Avatar and I was actually out with my then 10 year old daughter when the stringers decided to separate which in my opinion is a major safety issue so ask yourself how you would feel in my shoes. So luckily I can share my displeasure with the company because that's my right to do so.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I know how I'd feel in your shoes. Probably about the same as you. As I said, I get it. Like most people, I've gotten screwed badly a few times. In my case, the most memorable ones have been a private individual I bought a boat from and an auto shop. I'm still pissed when I think about them, and I probably will be for another few decades at least. I legitimately sympathize that you had such a bad experience. But I also wish the rest of us could discuss MBC products without hearing about it every time.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

zthomas said:


> I know how I'd feel in your shoes. Probably about the same as you. As I said, I get it. Like most people, I've gotten screwed badly a few times. In my case, the most memorable ones have been a private individual I bought a boat from and an auto shop. I'm still pissed when I think about them, and I probably will be for another few decades at least. I legitimately sympathize that you had such a bad experience. But I also wish the rest of us could discuss MBC products without hearing about it every time.


Didn't know you were the moderator or voice for the masses. Maybe some people might like to hear my experience with Maverick boat company because believe it or not new members join every day so if I can inform someone to take a good look at said model boat for obvious safety reasons broke stringer than I will at every chance. And for you to assume that other people don't want to hear about it is very arrogant sir. My negative opinion has just as much right to be heard as yours plus I gotta keep being Oscar the grouch huh buddy.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay, fair enough. Of course you have every right to express your opinion. I didn't mean to imply otherwise.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Okay, fair enough. Of course you have every right to express your opinion. I didn't mean to imply otherwise.[/QUOTE. You may want to go back and read your post because that's exactly what you did no hard feelings we will agree to disagree.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

With so much drama in the MBC it's kinda hard being Snoop D O double G.


----------

